# dissolve gold



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 10, 2022)

Since I'm limited to my mobility for at least 1 more day, I was gonna weigh, than dissolve these small buttons. I have done this a couple times in the past, with losing a tenth of a gram at the most.

I honestly believe they could be refined to a higher purity.


----------



## Golddigger76 (Nov 10, 2022)

Those are some nice buttons !!!
They appear to have only been refined once ?, If so dissolve & drop again, the melt into a button.
How much do they weigh ?


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 10, 2022)

8.06 grams


----------



## AndrewSuperD (Nov 10, 2022)

They look great!!! I boil my buttons with impurities at the top in HCl for a couple hours before I redissolve in AR. Lose some impurity weight.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 11, 2022)

The percentage loss on re refining your gold decreases with the amount you process if you process with care, any losses should be in your waste filters and the stockpot which you can recover later.


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 11, 2022)

Yes I keep all filters. Actually I have a beaker here that is just filters used to capture recovered gold and filters used while filtering gold in solution. One thing I have learned, do not throw it out until you are for certain there is no more Au present. And be patient.

Maybe a tenth or 2.


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 11, 2022)

Here a couple pictures of the backside/botton of the biggest gold button. I see an orange material...maybe borax?

Also it is very pitted. I did see small black particles being lifted up and away from this button.


----------

